# Upgrade



## QBad (3/11/14)

Okay so after receiving a PIF and there after some pif/Vape Mail. I decided that I am DONE with the stinky stuff... with a few minor set backs naturally.

Any how. Just about done paying it forward and converted 4 stinky arses to Vape wannabies like me lol.

So last week I visit the very friendly lady at VK and find myself now styling my spinner V2 and kangertech geniTank. So Vaping away in my office today I decide that the savings piggy is not toooo far from fat enough and soon enough I might want to upgrade to something modish, maybe even a complete new set that will allow me some MASSIVE puffs of Vape... any recomendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/14)

A Reo lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> A Reo lol


Please stop advertising these for a day or two as i am waiting impatiently for @Oupa to load his stock on the website. I am so afraid ill be missing out on one again  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/14)

Im picking mine up tomorrow morning at 11am. Jipee


----------



## QBad (4/11/14)

Lol okay FINE! I'll look into the reo... I have heard alot of good things about them.... although i dont like the look of the square mods.... lol


----------



## Tom (4/11/14)

QBad said:


> a complete new set that will *allow me some MASSIVE puffs of Vape*... any recomendations?





VapeSnow said:


> *A Reo* lol



to be objective....that does not match. I own a Reo too, and love it for a few good reasons. But it does not allow for "massive" clouds. At least with the standard Reomizer and 1mm airhole fitted 

btt.... it maybe, after you doing some research here on the basics, i.e. battery safety, that a hi power device and a RBA/RDA would do the trick for you. Hi Power meaning a regulated 50-100W device, or alternatively a mech mod. For the latter you definitely need to do some research in vape safety as you would have to go for subohm if you wanna do mega clouds.

All depends how fat that piggy is....


----------



## QBad (4/11/14)

Like mentioned in previous posts. Im like a kid in a candy store i love the look of the Innokin Itaste VV/VV think its the 143. Still have quite a bit to learn.... thinking I might want to wait for the JHB meet so I can squeeze some info out of the lot lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

QBad said:


> Like mentioned in previous posts. Im like a kid in a candy store i love the look of the Innokin Itaste VV/VV think its the 143. Still have quite a bit to learn.... thinking I might want to wait for the JHB meet so I can squeeze some info out of the lot lol



I like that idea, go to a vape meet and surely you'll be on the right track.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Tom said:


> to be objective....that does not match. I own a Reo too, and love it for a few good reasons. But it does not allow for "massive" clouds. At least with the standard Reomizer and 1mm airhole fitted
> 
> btt.... it maybe, after you doing some research here on the basics, i.e. battery safety, that a hi power device and a RBA/RDA would do the trick for you. Hi Power meaning a regulated 50-100W device, or alternatively a mech mod. For the latter you definitely need to do some research in vape safety as you would have to go for subohm if you wanna do mega clouds.
> 
> All depends how fat that piggy is....


Yes, agree, not with the standard RM2, but there are now a variety of atomizers available for the Reo. Check out this post for a cumulus cloud on a Reo - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-26#post-135925


----------

